

Google Street View car crashes into parked vehicle – driver runs off - usaphp
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/09/14/google-street-view-car-crashes-into-two-minivans-and-a-parked-vehicle-driver-runs-off-photos/?fromcat=all

======
usaphp
Looking at his smashed windshield - it appears to me that somebody tried to
attack his vehicle after a first accident (a bus driver?) with a stick of
sort...since the driver had a broken windshield - he could not see anything
and he was mad scared - thats why he drove into other 2 cars. Just my vision
of this story.

~~~
lakeeffect
Its on tape what ever the case. NSA has probably had a couple of chuckles over
the driver running off.

------
verteu
The accident was slightly irregular, but I don't think it's "deeply
interesting" to hackers. Did upvoters mistakenly presume this was a self-
driving car?

------
wpnx
Looks like the driver got scared and tried to run away. I think the media is
making a bigger deal of this than they should.

~~~
lakeeffect
A hit and run is a hit and run.

~~~
hnha
surely not if you fear for your life?

